# Inkbird IBBQ-4T



## bigfurmn (May 24, 2020)

Anyone know how often they put these on sale? I have seen it mentioned on here as low as $70 instead of the regular $100. I'd like to upgrade to a Wi-fi from my iGrill 2. I don't need one right this second as mine still works but would be nice. Also anyone been using one for a while yet?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 24, 2020)

You could try sending Inkbird a PM for a discount code good at Amazon.


----------



## RichGTS (May 24, 2020)

I have both the Bluetooth and the WiFi. The WiFi is great. If you like to chart your smokes it keeps the data even when you close out the screen. The Bluetooth version seems to drop the data.


----------



## tideronthehooch (May 24, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> Anyone know how often they put these on sale? I have seen it mentioned on here as low as $70 instead of the regular $100. I'd like to upgrade to a Wi-fi from my iGrill 2. I don't need one right this second as mine still works but would be nice. Also anyone been using one for a while yet?


Ordered one of these Friday and received it today. Seems solidly built. Came with 4 probes  Hooked up to wifi pretty easy.  Plan to use it later today. Replacing a Grilleye Pro Plus that just wouldn't work right.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 25, 2020)

10% code for the IBBQ-4T  ：XHTGB82T


----------



## bigfurmn (May 27, 2020)

Bit the bullet and ordered one today. Should be here next Wednesday... Thanks Wuhan Flu.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 27, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered one today. Should be here next Wednesday... Thanks Wuhan Flu.


Thanks for the support!


----------



## bigfurmn (May 30, 2020)

Ordered on Wednesday and Amazon says it hasn't shipped yet. So far not impressed.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 31, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> Ordered on Wednesday and Amazon says it hasn't shipped yet. So far not impressed.


Delivery has slowed down on amazon due to covid.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 1, 2020)

I completely understand that. I work in the freight industry. Funny thing is now they show it delivering today. Have to see what it looks like.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 1, 2020)

I hate Amazon.....

*We’re very sorry your delivery is late. Most late packages arrive in a day. If you have not received your package by June 4, you can come back here the next day for a refund or replacement.*


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 2, 2020)

Showed up today. Need to get it home and get it set up. I'll review it later.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 13, 2020)

Only set this first time for pit temps. Pit Boss 1000SC. Tight side is hotter than left (I knew this). Temp gauge on the computer board was way lower. In a garage no wind. Hope the numbers are readable.


----------



## RichGTS (Jun 15, 2020)

Nice to know what temps you really have inside of the smoker-my MES was way off


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 3, 2020)

Love knowing the real temps in my grill. One right side back (high reading) other left side front. Love this thermometer since the probes can be for meat or ambient temperature. I expect uneven temps. I just like to know where they are!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 11, 2020)

Finally did a long smoke with this thermo. Numbers are pretty accurate so I know where the hot spots on my Pit Boss are! I love it. Thank you inkbird!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 4, 2020)

I got my IBBQ-4T and so far I am loving it. It seems to be very well made, withe nice probes and they are color coded, so you easily know which readout on the screen shows which probe. The app is also nice, it allows charting your cook without a lot of extra junk thrown in. I already had the IBT-4XS and it has been very reliable and accurate. Lots of times I do 2 cooks at the same time, so I have been looking for another wireless thermometer but I wanted this one to be WiFi and waterproof. I haven't wanted to spend the money for what I had seen available and then I saw the new 4T, so with my experience with the 4XS, I wanted to give it a try. I would highly recommend the new 4T for anyone looking for a WiFi thermometer.


----------

